# Lost my Justice



## epd0407 (May 10, 2005)

I lost my 13 1/2 year old Justice on Wednesday. I had never heard the term Heart Dog until after her death. She filled a role I never imagined I needed. The folks on this board saved her life in 2008 when she was showing signs of EPI but we didnt know it. Im having a super difficult time and praying I get a visit from her. Ive never felt pain like this.


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't have the words....but I know the pain....thoughts and prayers....RIP Justice


----------



## unfortunatefoster (Dec 17, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss. The grief you are feeling at the moment must be overwhelming. A lot of people will not understand, but I believe you will find support here, with dog lovers who know how special our companions are. Peace.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

we understand. 
stranger: "why are you starting to cry?"
us:"a German Shepherd died this week"


----------



## Beau's Mom (Nov 9, 2017)

Justice was a beautiful girl who was loving and loyal, losing her must hurt so much. They leave us too soon. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

So sorry for your loss, we have all been there. It feels like your heart is being ripped out of your chest, but it does get better with time. It may help to do something to memorialize Justice, whether it be a scrapbook, a little memorial garden or a small area in the house with pictures and momentos.

Cherish your memories. Run free, sweet girl.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Sorry for your lost. Run free little one!


----------



## Felafufu (May 19, 2018)

I am so sorry as I know that pain too well. It is incredibly hard to bear but it does lessen with time, and memories of Justice will start to bring you more smiles than tears. Sending a comforting cyber-hug and wishing you peace.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

So sorry for your loss of Justice. She looks like such a sweet lady in that pic. 
This saying is true of our heart dogs, 
"The only time you broke my heart was when you crossed that rainbow bridge"
Peace to you, rest in peace Justice.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I am so so sorry. What a beautiful old girl! I wish we didn’t know how you feel. Losing a heart dog doesn’t leave a hole in your heart, it rips it out. Next week marks 3 years since I lost mine. I can tell you that it does get better with time, but you’ll always miss her very much.


----------



## epd0407 (May 10, 2005)

readaboutdogs said:


> So sorry for your loss of Justice. She looks like such a sweet lady in that pic.
> This saying is true of our heart dogs,
> "The only time you broke my heart was when you crossed that rainbow bridge"
> Peace to you, rest in peace Justice.



I love that. 



She was the perfect girl. Knowing she is there waiting will make my time much easier.


----------

